# Bottling Tank Update



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Perry, let me know when you are ready. I may use FED EX, and drop UPS.


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Jake
I'll let you know as soon as I figure out the best way to go. I have contacted a few friends that from time to time go south and I'm hopeful that I can convince one of them to pick one up for me. No shipping or brokerage fees that way Pretty much done for this year but I still want one and will get it when the first opportunity presents itself. Thanks again for going through all the hassle on my behalf.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

No worries!


----------



## mendocino queen honey (Sep 4, 2008)

My dealings with Maxant has always been positive. I look forward to giving them my business in the near future. I was unable to buy an extractor from them; for other reasons. Jake went out of his way to make recomendations about equipment for my honey house. 

Matt


----------

